# Looking for MTX RT-X03A crossover



## Pheadrus (Dec 7, 2013)

Hi
I'm looking to buy a MTX RT-X03A crossover for an old school MTX build. If anyone has one or see's one for sale please let me know.
Thanks.


----------

